
How Much Are Your Words Worth – Literally? - nestedme
https://blog.nested.me/how-much-are-your-words-worth-literally-596e98782ccb#.3aeb2k7u3
======
malloreon
After reading the ad and visiting the website I still have zero idea what
nested does or why it would be useful.

Get rid of the jargon.

------
sgmansfield
Somewhat disappointing. It's just a long ad for nested.

------
perlgeek
TL;DR: the article doesn't even attempt to answer the question asked in the
title :(

